# Side effects/bad experience with anavar? Hormonal imbalance?



## Jrfigure

To the ladies who have tried anavar:

Has anyone of you ever had a bad experience with it?

- I tried anavar when I started dieting towards a competition (figure). I got it from a legit source, and a friend of mine tried the exact same (tried some of mine), and they worked perfectly!

The problem was.. That I did not feel anything! I tried it for like 12 weeks.. Didn't really feel anything, could not see a difference. Only a bit in strength.

Suddenly I started to increase in weight (bodyfat dropped though), and I suffered from massive water retention on my stomach and hips.. 
I started feeling tired, started having acne, and hirsutism.

My coach and I tried everything (world champion in figure, has medical background, and is very talented). So I went to my docter, who suggested pcos. I then went to a gyno, first said I had pcos, the next said I didn't and suggested hypothalamic dysfunction.. Now I just had several tests done, and they suggests osteoporosis..

But my hormon levels are very LOW! 0 estrogen in my body, low cortisol, and low overall sexual hormones.. A bit low metabolism, but not enough to get meds. I've tried clen with no effect as well.. My coach does not know what to do! I know I need to wait for a specific answer from the doctors, but this has been going on for 4 months now. I keep dropping bodyfat, but keep gaining water weight (around my stomach and hips).

I actually look way fatter now, than when I was at 22% bodyfat a year ago! 
(I'm at 16-17 now).

I'm just so frustrated, and I don't like my appearance anymore. I fight in the gym every single day, my diet is clean, I sleep well.

When I started dieting everything went good, and I dropped weight and fat! But some time after starting var this happened. I haven't touched any since, but I still keep gaining weight (weigh more than I have in my entire life!) even due to diet, a bit cardio, and good training! My diet is under 110% control - and my coach and I have tried everything! Low carb; carb cycling, LCHF.. Nothing works..

I take all vitamins, omega-3's, chrome, ISO-whey..

I eat gluten free, lactose free (to see if that was the problem).

I just don't know what to do.. I'm so unhappy with myself.. I have been fighting so god danm hard.. And to look like this when everything is under control.. No leaps in diet, I'm a control freak..

Have anyone ever tried this? 
As a cause of VAR? Or just ever?

(I don't know if it's the VAR which has caused this.. But it started a bit after taking VAR).


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

You say you've tried clen and everything... now your coach doesn't know what to do?? So i take it your coach has put you on all this s**t haha!

It's obvious you're eating to much, it's as simple as that, there's no other answer to it. Like it or not, that's how it goes.


----------



## Jrfigure

Are you for real??

What an unusefull answer!

Eat too much?! I measure everything, and I eat 1600 calories a day. I have a very physical job, where I run around all day. Then I also work out every day after work.. So too much food? I don't think so! We've tried measuring the calories higher and lower, but it was the same effect.

And no, my coach didn't put me on anything! I tried VAR as my own suggestion, because I wanted to get a bit more definition.

I tried clen for a period, again my own decision. I dropped a bit water, but it came back.

So eating too much? You must be freaking crazy. What bullshit. Why should I waste time writing all this, if I just ate too much. Don't you think my coach would see that? And why should I have a coach, if I didn't follow the plan she gave me?

I'm dedicated, I give it all I got. And as I said. Bodyfat at 17% (offseason), and more water/weigh more than at 23% bodyfat = something is not right, since I'm holding so much water! So if you aren't a woman with hormonal imbalance, and you just have bullshit to say.. Then just go to another forum, and stop waiting my time.


----------



## Jrfigure

MissMartinez said:


> Yes anavar will lower some hormones as evident in blood results I've seen first hand.
> 
> If you don't like your look on steroids don't use them. Some people get more severe sides than others.
> 
> How much var did you run?


I stopped immediately! I haven't used it for 3 months.. But water keep increasing around my stomach and hips..

I only took 5 a day as a start, and tried 10 for a period.. But no effect.. Stopped it, and then I started retaining water..



NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> You say you've tried clen and everything... now your coach doesn't know what to do?? So i take it your coach has put you on all this s**t haha!
> 
> It's obvious you're eating to much, it's as simple as that, there's no other answer to it. Like it or not, that's how it goes.


Are you for real??

What an unusefull answer!

Eat too much?! I measure everything, and I eat 1600 calories a day. I have a very physical job, where I run around all day. Then I also work out every day after work.. So too much food? I don't think so! We've tried measuring the calories higher and lower, but it was the same effect.

And no, my coach didn't put me on anything! I tried VAR as my own suggestion, because I wanted to get a bit more definition.

I tried clen for a period, again my own decision. I dropped a bit water, but it came back.

So eating too much? You must be freaking crazy. What bullshit. Why should I waste time writing all this, if I just ate too much. Don't you think my coach would see that? And why should I have a coach, if I didn't follow the plan she gave me?

I'm dedicated, I give it all I got. And as I said. Bodyfat at 17% (offseason), and more water/weigh more than at 23% bodyfat = something is not right, since I'm holding so much water! So if you aren't a woman with hormonal imbalance, and you just have bullshit to say.. Then just go to another forum, and stop waiting my time.


----------



## latblaster

Are you for real?

Post up your Stats & blood results.

Post up a pic, doesn't have to show your face, but does need to include your nic.

Be a bit less acerbic, when you disagree with someones comment - which was true.

What Medical Background, albeit slight, does this 'Coach' have?

Otherwise, I call Troll.


----------



## Jrfigure

latblaster said:


> Are you for real?
> 
> Post up your Stats & blood results.
> 
> Post up a pic, doesn't have to show your face, but does need to include your nic.
> 
> Be a bit less acerbic, when you disagree with someones comment - which was true.
> 
> What Medical Background, albeit slight, does this 'Coach' have?
> 
> Otherwise, I call Troll.


I will - and I'm sorry for the more aggressive approach.. But seriously? If I just ate too much I wouldn't waste anyone's time! When you have had this problem for a long period of time, it's really hurtful when you've tried everything!

But point taken. Sorry for my approach - but NO - eating too much ain't the problem.

My coach has worked as a physical therapist at a hospital for 8 years, and she has also studied a lot of medical stuff. She's very talented, and really knows what she is doing. As I said: diet and everything went great, until I suddenly started retaining water.

My results are:

estrogen: 0,27

testosterone: 0,69

Cortisol: 260

Lutropin: 9,7

Globulin: 30,8

T4: 64

then I had a lot of other test done.. But all hormones are low.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Jrfigure

latblaster said:


> Are you for real?
> 
> Post up your Stats & blood results.
> 
> Post up a pic, doesn't have to show your face, but does need to include your nic.
> 
> Be a bit less acerbic, when you disagree with someones comment - which was true.
> 
> What Medical Background, albeit slight, does this 'Coach' have?
> 
> Otherwise, I call Troll.


This is extremely out of my comfort zone.. But here is a picture. The first picture at the top left was when I started dieting.. 21% bodyfat. The top right I was at 19%.. The two in the bottom I'm at 27.. From now. And as you can see.. I look fatter, and has SO much water. I had my bodyfat measures a couple of days ago, and it's still at 17%..

I can't even watch myself anymore, I feel so unflattering. What happened 

and I'm very well aware; that I did not have abs of steel before! I have my genetically stubborn fat on my stomach/hips.. So it was the last to drop. But still.. It's clear its water when you pinch it, and see it for real. I'm so embarrassed..


----------



## latblaster

Ok, no need to apologise.  

Please post up the Ranges & measurement units.

In my opinion, I think that unless you have an underlying pathology, as Miss M says, you'll recover.

Have your Periods stopped, & if so, for how long?

What tests did your Gynaecologist order, what were the results?

Is your Urine Output the same, prior to the 'Var'?

What does your coach think is causing your symptoms?

I ask all these q's in the hope of getting a clearer picture. 

@hackskii


----------



## Jrfigure

Thank you for your kindness 

They are in Danish.. So i don't know, if you'll understand it..

I haven't had a period for 2-3 years (as a cause of using mini pill prevention)

My gyno did several regular gyno tests, and scanned me for PCOS.. One of the gynos said I had it, and now I'm at a special medical facility, and they say I don't.. And something else is triggering it..

First my coach thought it was my insulin levels, and sensitivity to carbs.. So I did a low carb diet.. She also though pcos.. But now she's confused as well, and told me to take it with my doctor, and that she couldn't do anything for me, until she knew what the exact problem was.. When she knows she will measure a perfect diet and everything..

It's just so frustrating!


----------



## iamyou

How do you measure your bf and why are you so sure it's water weight? It's probably fat. Sometimes just weird s**t happens when you do a contest prep and come off the drugs. Gotta give it more time. Have you done a pregnancy test just in case?


----------



## hackskii

Bump for Tomorrow.


----------



## Jrfigure

> How do you measure your bf and why are you so sure it's water weight? It's probably fat. Sometimes just weird s**t happens when you do a contest prep and come off the drugs. Gotta give it more time. Have you done a pregnancy test just in case?


it has both been measured with a caliper and inbody scans. I used to have fat, so trust me, I can see the difference. Even my coach and doctor said that its water.

It's not that hard to either see or tell. Especially when you pinch it. And again.. My coach has 15 years of competition experiences and medical background.. So I'm pretty sure she wouldn't tell me this (and my doctors as well), if it was just fat.

But yeah, weird stuff happens..


----------



## hackskii

I think what happened here is once the var shut off your natural testosterone production, it also inhibited estrogen, and the androgen to estrogen ratio was off and thus the hirsutism.

They probably checked for PCOS because that is one of the sides that would look just like what you are going through, and excess pubic hair growth.

To be honest I am not qualified here to really say much of anything, but perhaps the birth control and var had something to do with this?

Also, lots of exercise in women as well as low body fat will interfere with your period.


----------



## Sambuca

> I think what happened here is once the var shut off your natural testosterone production, it also inhibited estrogen, and the androgen to estrogen ratio was off and thus the hirsutism.
> 
> They probably checked for PCOS because that is one of the sides that would look just like what you are going through, and excess pubic hair growth.
> 
> To be honest I am not qualified here to really say much of anything, but perhaps the birth control and var had something to do with this?
> 
> Also, lots of exercise in women as well as low body fat will interfere with your period.


i think you nailed this mate.

her sides during use would indicate VAR i.e water retention on hips etc that tends to go for most women after a few weeks though.

personally i think stop everything regarding drugs and let your body get back to normal.


----------



## Smitch

When you say you took 5 or 10 a day do you mean 5 or 10mg, or 5 or 10 tabs?


----------



## hackskii

Oh man, just like men I suppose.

Too bad a doc could not put together a PCT for women.


----------



## Jrfigure

Smitch said:


> When you say you took 5 or 10 a day do you mean 5 or 10mg, or 5 or 10 tabs?


5-10mg of course! Not 5-10 tabs.. Wow, that would be crazy


----------



## latblaster

> 5-10mg of course! Not 5-10 tabs.. Wow, that would be crazy


In time, when you've been on here a while, you'll see some of the daft things some people do, in terms of dosage.

And some of the insane other things they do. Not that you did, I'm sure. 

As you can see we've all taken your posts seriously; hope I didn't seem to harsh at first. Soz. 

Keep posting.

Til lykke, min skat. :wub: :lol:

Btw, lived in Ringsted - a very long time ago. Before you were born..... :crying:


----------



## Smitch

Jrfigure said:


> 5-10mg of course! Not 5-10 tabs.. Wow, that would be crazy


You wouldn't believe some of the stuff people post on here, it never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

> I stopped immediately! I haven't used it for 3 months.. But water keep increasing around my stomach and hips..
> 
> I only took 5 a day as a start, and tried 10 for a period.. But no effect.. Stopped it, and then I started retaining water..
> 
> Are you for real??
> 
> What an unusefull answer!
> 
> Eat too much?! I measure everything, and I eat 1600 calories a day. I have a very physical job, where I run around all day. Then I also work out every day after work.. So too much food? I don't think so! We've tried measuring the calories higher and lower, but it was the same effect.
> 
> And no, my coach didn't put me on anything! I tried VAR as my own suggestion, because I wanted to get a bit more definition.
> 
> I tried clen for a period, again my own decision. I dropped a bit water, but it came back.
> 
> So eating too much? You must be freaking crazy. What bullshit. Why should I waste time writing all this, if I just ate too much. Don't you think my coach would see that? And why should I have a coach, if I didn't follow the plan she gave me?
> 
> I'm dedicated, I give it all I got. And as I said. Bodyfat at 17% (offseason), and more water/weigh more than at 23% bodyfat = something is not right, since I'm holding so much water! So if you aren't a woman with hormonal imbalance, and you just have bullshit to say.. Then just go to another forum, and stop waiting my time.


Lol okay, what else do you think is at play? The magical god of weight loss is not allowing you to lose weight is he? You ARE eating to much or have severe metabolism damage, anybody on 1600 calories will lose weight and to say you're 17% body fat and not losing weight on 1600calories is ridiculous.


----------



## Jrfigure

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Lol okay, what else do you think is at play? The magical god of weight loss is not allowing you to lose weight is he? You ARE eating to much or have severe metabolism damage, anybody on 1600 calories will lose weight and to say you're 17% body fat and not losing weight on 1600calories is ridiculous.


LOL..

Yeah, of course I'm just eating too much. I overeat all the time, and I'm wondering why this is happening.. My coach is also lying about my bodyfat, and is just saying bullshit..

LOL!!

You clearly never experienced what low hormones can do/hormonal imbalance. As I wrote to everyone else, if I ate too much, I wouldn't waste anybody's time! That would literally be a big joke! Everything is measured spot on, so seriously drop the accusations. You know nothing.

Trust me. 4 years ago I ate too much, didn't measure a thing. I have lived with diet plans for 3 years now, and I know the importance of counting calories and macros. I'm too well disciplined to just eat more. I eat what my diet plan says, not more, not less. I'm the type who would ask for permission from my coach, to just eat a carrot! So no.. Sorry to disappoint you. No overeating.


----------



## John boy

Jrfigure said:


> Are you for real??
> 
> What an unusefull answer!
> 
> Eat too much?! I measure everything, and I eat 1600 calories a day. I have a very physical job, where I run around all day. Then I also work out every day after work.. So too much food? I don't think so! We've tried measuring the calories higher and lower, but it was the same effect.
> 
> And no, my coach didn't put me on anything! I tried VAR as my own suggestion, because I wanted to get a bit more definition.
> 
> I tried clen for a period, again my own decision. I dropped a bit water, but it came back.
> 
> So eating too much? You must be freaking crazy. What bullshit. Why should I waste time writing all this, if I just ate too much. Don't you think my coach would see that? And why should I have a coach, if I didn't follow the plan she gave me?
> 
> I'm dedicated, I give it all I got. And as I said. Bodyfat at 17% (offseason), and more water/weigh more than at 23% bodyfat = something is not right, since I'm holding so much water! So if you aren't a woman with hormonal imbalance, and you just have bullshit to say.. Then just go to another forum, and stop waiting my time.


 Like MissMatinez said it's just side effects. Your body will eventually go back to it's normal function. I feel for you, it's going frustrating as you're trying everything. Try not to be inpatient and in future just don't use var again.


----------



## Dark sim

So, OP couldn't lose weight, but no one asked what her weight was, or amount of cardio she was doing lol? 1600 calories could be too high for a female, especially @ 16% bf.


----------

